#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Quem vai no FISL?

## demiurgo

blz pessoal!!

vcs jah sabem q o under vai ter um stand no FISL desse ano... neste stand.. estaraum d plantaum

- eu
- bios
- 1c3_m4n
- jim

quem mais vai?

tamo precisando d ajudas pra mandar fazer alguns materiais pra divulgar o evento...

tamo querendo distribuir uns panfletos, cartoes, fazer uns banners e expor umas camisetas...

tamo precisando d um notebook tbm heheh, pra deixar mostrando nosso portal e nossa distro.... vamos tbm transmitir o evento ao vivo pros nossos usuarios!!!! (quem puder levar e ficar junto na equipe.. seria legalz!!)

quem puder ajudar, entre em contato por mp... vamos fazer do nosso stand... o melhor!!

[]'s

----------


## Jim

Dae galera Underlinuxer... 

Como todos sabem, nos dias 1, 2, 3 e 4 de junho estará acontecendo em Porto Alegre o 6º Fórum Internacional de Software Livre. 

Este ano, a Underlinux estará divulgando seu trabalho em um stander na feira. 

Por isso, gostaríamos de convidar à todos que forem prestigiar o evento, para visitar nosso stander 

Se alguém se dispõe a nos ajudar lá no stander, ficamos gratos. 

Obs.: Compareçam, será uma oportunidade única de apedrejar o 1c3_m4n e o Demiurgo!!!

----------


## demiurgo

e nao se esquecam d jogar tijolos no jim!!! hauhauahuah

brincadeira povos... se a moda pega... tamo fudido...

tamo querendo sortear uns brindes... tipow livros... camisetas...

alguem ae, tem esse tipo d material, e poderia levar, ou mesmo enviar pra gente pra q possamos fazer o sorteio??

se alguem tiver empresa e quiser dar um apoio... podemos colocar os panfletos da empresa no nosso stand, sem prob

e tbm podemos colocar o logo no banner e nos nossos panfletos  :Smile: 

entrem em contato pra gente conversar

[]'s!!! :good: :good: :good:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Obs.: Compareçam, será uma oportunidade única de apedrejar o 1c3_m4n e o Demiurgo!!!


Ai de quem fizer isso...  :Frown: 6) 

Ae, eu vou arrumar uma grana pra Bios representar o Girls_Moderator... vou falar com ela.

----------


## demiurgo

k, entaum corrigindo... heheh

a Girls_Moderator.. tbm vai !!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

mais um detalhe... podem jogar pedra em mim.. eu uso o Jim como alvo hauahuahuahua

Valeu Sukkubus

[]'s

----------


## Bios

> Obs.: Compareçam, será uma oportunidade única de apedrejar o 1c3_m4n e o Demiurgo!!!


Jim ... vc akabou de ser eleito nosso alvo oficial :P :P 
 :Frown: 6) 

É issu aí gente ...vamos ajudar ... tenho certeza que esse forum vai ser Show !!

Qualquer apoio é bem vindo.... vamos agitar o nosso cantinho !!!

Se alguma menina for entra em contato comigo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jim

eita.... virei escudo agora?

----------


## redhate

eu e mais 4pessoas da slackware-ce tb estaremos presente no FISL 2005 ;-))


abraçós [´]sss

----------


## Bios

> eu e mais 4pessoas da slackware-ce tb estaremos presente no FISL 2005 ;-))
> abraçós [´]sss


K legal !!  :Big Grin:  

Esse forum vai ser bom para conhecer outras comunidades ... trocar idéias ..experiencias  :Smile:  

Esperamos encontrar mta gente por lá .... principalmente os usuários aki do Underlinux ! :good: 

Reforçando .... Meninassss ...apareçam tb !!!! 8) 

Vou estar divulgando os artigos do Girls_Moderator  :Big Grin:

----------


## demiurgo

> eu e mais 4pessoas da slackware-ce tb estaremos presente no FISL 2005 ;-))
> 
> 
> abraçós [´]sss


vcs vaum estar com stand lah??

[]'s

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Demiurgo acho que este seu pedido de colaboracao cabe uma noticia no site hein ??? pq vc nao posta ???

----------


## demiurgo

> Demiurgo acho que este seu pedido de colaboracao cabe uma noticia no site hein ??? pq vc nao posta ???


Boa ideia scorp... vou fazer isso sim  :Big Grin: 

valeu pelo help!!!

[]'s

----------


## demiurgo

allow pessoal...

vcs estaum vivos??

 :Big Grin: 

parece q ninguem vai ao evento....  :Frown: 

[]'s

----------


## smvda

Eu não vou ..... :cry: :cry: é longe pra burro !!!!!!!

----------


## cebolark

Aew,

Tava até faland com o Jim, tava doido para ir, preciso jogar uns tijolos no Demiurgo, ops.. quer dizer, trocar umas ideias..hahaah...

Seria legal conhecer o resto da hlera do forum, so conheco o Demiurgo e o Jim pessoalmente(afe.. apesar que se o resto forem malas iguais a esses dois, melhor nao.. quer dizer.. .mala é facil de suportar... o Demiurgo é um container..hahaha)

Brincadeiras a parte, como estou de trampo novo, fica dificil dispor de 4 dias, ainda mais gastando 800,00 pila de passagem, nao compensa, apesar que se meu chefe libera-se, eu ia pedir emprestado essa grana pro Demiurgo, ele é rico! heheh

Flws, abraços

----------


## Bios

> eu ia pedir emprestado essa grana pro Demiurgo, ele é rico! heheh


 :P :P 

Se fosse ele seria nosso patrocinador oficial ehehehehe

Estamos realmente precisando de patrocinio .... para poder chegar la mostrando as coisas legais k rolam aki no Under ....

Uma pena que naum ta aparecendo mais ninguém disposto a ajudar :cry:

----------


## demiurgo

> Aew,
> 
> Tava até faland com o Jim, tava doido para ir, preciso jogar uns tijolos no Demiurgo, ops.. quer dizer, trocar umas ideias..hahaah...
> 
> Seria legal conhecer o resto da hlera do forum, so conheco o Demiurgo e o Jim pessoalmente(afe.. apesar que se o resto forem malas iguais a esses dois, melhor nao.. quer dizer.. .mala é facil de suportar... o Demiurgo é um container..hahaha)
> 
> Brincadeiras a parte, como estou de trampo novo, fica dificil dispor de 4 dias, ainda mais gastando 800,00 pila de passagem, nao compensa, apesar que se meu chefe libera-se, eu ia pedir emprestado essa grana pro Demiurgo, ele é rico! heheh
> 
> Flws, abraços


vc eh loco moleque hauhauhauaah

coitado d mim.... se eu fosse rico... nem mexia com computador... hehhe iria tirar ferias eternas!!!

hauhauhaua

[]'s

----------


## Jim

Vamos lá gente... onde estão os gaúchos (já que estão mais próximos).

Idéias para nosso stander tb são bem vindas, como sempre, o Underlinux é uma comunidade livre, todos nós fazemos o underlinux... colabore!! suas dicas sempre são bem vindas...

----------


## jadirorza

Estarei lá com a galera do Celepar/Pr.
Tem uma turma de Floripa, Itajaí, que certamente vai, né?

----------


## PiTsA

o demiurgo! o que você precisa de ajuda... vi a noticia no site, mas to meio perdido aonde eu posso estar ajudando daqui....

----------


## cebolark

Jim,

Nosso amigo Paulo vai patrocinar nem uns trocadinhos para o almoço????


rsrs


Paulo???


flws,

----------


## Bios

> o demiurgo! o que você precisa de ajuda... vi a noticia no site, mas to meio perdido aonde eu posso estar ajudando daqui....


Oi Pitsa !!  :Big Grin:  

Precisamos de ajuda material (R$) e o apoio de quem irá no forum no sentido de aumentar a divulgação do Underlinux lá :-)

A ajuda maior é para levarmos um Note, panfletos, Banner ...divulgar o nosso site ....a Distro Under ... os nossos projetos..

Qualquer forma de patrocinio é bem vida ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## fido

Hola amigos...
Estou disposto em ajudar...
quero divulgar o ourproject.org durante o evento!

moro em poa...
se precisarem de ajuda, eh soh entrar em contato!
abraco!
Luis Felipe ([email protected])

----------


## Jim

Cebola, nem pedi nada pra ele.. já vai me liberar 3 dias né cara :good: 

É isso ae Bios... estamos precisando especialmente de um Note.. se rolar alguém pra indicar nem que seja um local para locarmos um.. Bem que a Ivy podia dar uma olhada nos valores em Poa não acham?

flw's...

----------


## fido

esqueci de uma coisa:
q maquina vcs precisam pra fazer as apresentacoes?

eu posso tentar descolar uma aqui...
(estou quase comprando um ppc-g3 lah no mercado livre  :Smile: 

[]´s
Luis Felipe 
(unixjazz at gmaildotcom)

----------


## 1c3m4n

Uma maquinha pra rodar linux, acessar a net e botar a webcam, nao precisa ser nada d+

----------


## Bios

> esqueci de uma coisa:
> q maquina vcs precisam pra fazer as apresentacoes?
> 
> eu posso tentar descolar uma aqui...
> (estou quase comprando um ppc-g3 lah no mercado livre 
> 
> []´s
> Luis Felipe 
> (unixjazz at gmaildotcom)


Legal vc querer ajudar Luis !!!

Entra em contato conosco pelo msn ... se vc tiver ...
fica mais facil de acertar detalhes ...

----------


## ruyneto

Po pessoal ate queria ir, mas o problema eh a grana, mas se sobrar um eu ate vou, provavelmente daqui a uns dias eu decido, mas se for de certeza posto aqui.

falows

----------


## demiurgo

> o demiurgo! o que você precisa de ajuda... vi a noticia no site, mas to meio perdido aonde eu posso estar ajudando daqui....


pode ajudar procurando empresas q estejam dispostas a colaborar com brindes pra serem sorteados ou mesmo com grana pra custear as despesas d confeccao dos banners e impressos q iremos fazer

 :Smile: 

[]'s

----------


## demiurgo

> Po pessoal ate queria ir, mas o problema eh a grana, mas se sobrar um eu ate vou, provavelmente daqui a uns dias eu decido, mas se for de certeza posto aqui.
> 
> falows


legalz ruy

eh isso mesmo q queremos... emprenho heheh

pq quanto mais gente do portal for.. mais presenca vamos marcar lah... e mais gente estara se juntando ao nosso portal  :Big Grin: 

[]'s

----------


## ruyneto

> Postado originalmente por ruyneto
> 
> Po pessoal ate queria ir, mas o problema eh a grana, mas se sobrar um eu ate vou, provavelmente daqui a uns dias eu decido, mas se for de certeza posto aqui.
> 
> falows
> 
> 
> legalz ruy
> 
> ...


Mas pode deixar demiurgo se for eu ajudo a jogar tijolo no jim, hauhauahuahauahauhaua


falows

----------


## jadirorza

> Po pessoal ate queria ir, mas o problema eh a grana, mas se sobrar um eu ate vou, provavelmente daqui a uns dias eu decido, mas se for de certeza posto aqui.
> 
> falows


 ô Ruy, é só cair na 101 e seticar o dedão...
Qualquer coisa, mostra a perna tambem...

----------


## Bios

> Mas pode deixar demiurgo se for eu ajudo a jogar tijolo no jim, hauhauahuahauahauhaua
> falows


ahahahahaha

coitado do Jim eheheheh alvo oficial do FISL :P 

ruyneto pelos seus detalhes vi que vc mora em Floripa .... não é tão longe .... quem sabe naum consegue uma "carona" com alguem ou caravana que passe por ai .. ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## jadirorza

> Po pessoal ate queria ir, mas o problema eh a grana, mas se sobrar um eu ate vou, provavelmente daqui a uns dias eu decido, mas se for de certeza posto aqui.
> 
> falows


Entra aí e faz a inscrição.
http://www.softwarelivreparana.org.br
Mas tem que pegar no Shopping Itaguaçu, pode ser?

----------


## ruyneto

> Postado originalmente por ruyneto
> 
> Mas pode deixar demiurgo se for eu ajudo a jogar tijolo no jim, hauhauahuahauahauhaua
> falows
> 
> 
> ahahahahaha
> 
> coitado do Jim eheheheh alvo oficial do FISL :P 
> ...


O problema eh grana mesmo pois vo fazer certificação cisco ccna em julho e tb moro sozinho aqui, entao eh meio complicado, mas se der vou.

falows

----------


## Jim

que me tocar tijolo vai dormir na rua

----------


## black_burn

Po so de POA e axo que não vai da pra ir...

trampo todo dia ateh as 17:30 e depois tenho facul em outra cidade...

quem sabe eu vá sabado, pois sera o unico dia que realmente poderei ir..

vou dar uma passa da Stand da Under pra conheçer o pessoal...

se precisarem de alguma coisa q eu possa ajudar, pois como moro na região metropolitana de POA ( menos note pq naum tenho :P )

isso ae


[]'s

----------


## cebolark

Aew,

Rapaz, implora para o chefe deixar... duas horinhas mais cedo sow..hehehe


Fala que trabalha os finais de semanas todos até o final do ano..hehe

Oportunidade unica, tacar tijolo no Jim..hehehe


flws,

----------


## Jim

to vendo que nao vai ser muito lucro ir pro fisl... vou voltar (se voltar) totalmente arrebentado...

----------


## demiurgo

> Po so de POA e axo que não vai da pra ir...
> 
> trampo todo dia ateh as 17:30 e depois tenho facul em outra cidade...
> 
> quem sabe eu vá sabado, pois sera o unico dia que realmente poderei ir..
> 
> vou dar uma passa da Stand da Under pra conheçer o pessoal...
> 
> se precisarem de alguma coisa q eu possa ajudar, pois como moro na região metropolitana de POA ( menos note pq naum tenho :P )
> ...


pow black

se vc souber d algum lugar q alugue notes.... estamos nessa k?

qq coisa.. jah to ateh pensando em levar o pc aque d casa huahauhauha

[]'s

----------


## demiurgo

> Postado originalmente por Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postado originalmente por ruyneto
> 
> ...


ae ruy.. tem caravana saindo d floripa por 150 pilas  :Big Grin: 

e os kras parcelam e talz!!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## jweyrich

Nao poderei comparecer apesar da vontade imensa.

----------


## Jim

eeeeeeeeeeeeeita... to numa ansiedade daquelas... quem tem notebook manda por sedex.... hehehe

----------

tem que falar com um amigo meu, ele tem um note bala
P4 2.4GHz

mas so ta com windows naquela bixera, ele trabalha com linux mais no note daquele anta ainda naum ta no free!

vo tenta convencer ele pra imprestar o note e instalar linux (não garanto nada :P ) vou falar pra ele que voces tao alugando, quem sabe se rola uma contribuição pequena ele não libere, mas nao sei naum, ehehhe

mas eh isso, vo tenta convencer o xefe( axo dificil, mas quem sabe quinta e sabado eu não apareça por lah!)

nao da pra mata tempo pois o projeto jah ta atrasadão...

o cliente ta querendo nossas bolas.. ehehehe


isso ae

[]'s

----------


## black_burn

ae em cima so eu

PS: Quanto custa o ingresso so para um dia, no caso o sabado
ou sabado e domingo, dias 4 e 5?

[]'s

* Esqueci de loga  :Embarrassment: ops: *

----------


## demiurgo

dia 5 nao vai ter evento...  :Frown: 

quanto ao lance do linux no note... a gente poe um vmware  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

[]'s

----------


## chicogt

...aee pessoal do underlinux que ta vindo p/ forum, tbm sou de porto alegre e queria reforçar o q o meu amigo Fido fallow antes, estamos precisando de um pequeno espaço e estamos dispostos a dar um apoio no q for preciso durante o FISL. Não vou estar em lá em tempo integral, mas quase isso!!!

[]'s

CHICO

e-mail: [email protected]
icq: 75801295

 :good:

----------


## budairc

Eu vou.. 
Vou passar visitar vcs la.. 
Pelo menos vai ter um vinho la pra matar o frio.. né?!

Valeu..
Budah  :Smile:  


--------
Budah

----------


## demiurgo

> Eu vou.. 
> Vou passar visitar vcs la.. 
> Pelo menos vai ter um vinho la pra matar o frio.. né?!
> 
> Valeu..
> Budah


hauhauha a ideia do vinho eh mto boa... se nao deixarem lah dentro.. a gente faz caminhadas frequentes ateh o lado d fora hauhauhauhauha

a gente se encontra lah  :Big Grin: 

[]'s

----------


## demiurgo

> ...aee pessoal do underlinux que ta vindo p/ forum, tbm sou de porto alegre e queria reforçar o q o meu amigo Fido fallow antes, estamos precisando de um pequeno espaço e estamos dispostos a dar um apoio no q for preciso durante o FISL. Não vou estar em lá em tempo integral, mas quase isso!!!
> 
> []'s
> 
> CHICO
> 
> e-mail: [email protected]
> icq: 75801295
> 
>  :good:


valeu pela ajuda kra!!!  :Big Grin: 

vc faz parte do mesmo grupo do fido??

[]'s!!!

----------


## demiurgo

to feliz pelo interesse do povo galera!!

tem ateh gente q jah entrou em contato comigo pra fazer doacoes... e acreditem... vamos precisar...

hoje eu liguei pra fazer a cotacao do banner... e um banner de 0,90x1,40 tah saindo 56,70 reais aque... o com a qualidade mais ruimzinha... a melhor qualidade sai por 81,90....

nao tem foto nem nda o banner... alguem ae, sabe d algum lugar q poderia produzir esse lance por um preco mais em conta?

vou publicar a arte aque no forum mais tarde... pra vcs fazerem o orcamento...

tenho q ver ainda o valor dos panfletos e talz... mas o q mais me preocupa eh o valor do aluguel do notebook.. q o unico lugar q encontrei faz por 200,00 reais p/ os 4 dias do evento...

quem puder colaborar levando o note... melhor ainda... mas se nao... vamos ter q alugar um.... e vamos precisar d tda a ajuda possivel  :Smile: 

[]'s e obrigado pela ajuda pessoal!!!!!

nossa comunidade estah ficando cada vez melhor!!!

----------


## stumm

como sou do RS, acho q vou... vale a pena... com certeza vou passar por lah pra ver o stand da galera do under...

vou tentar ver alguma coisa aqui q possa ajudar, qqer coisa eu falo ae!!!

feito gurizada!!! 
ateh o FISL!!!

----------

Galera do centro oeste e do norte se pre param com roupa que o negocio aqui ta frio.. pra car..... eu tmb vou sou da regiao noroeste do rio grande e com certeza vou esta lá... se meus chefes nao liberarem vou ver algo. pra poder ir.. heheheheheh

----------


## alvaro_rs

Ae Galera jah to com a minha inscrição para o FISL6  :Big Grin:  

Moro do Ladinho de Poa. Não vou estar full time no Evento, pq tenho que alguns compromissos... Mas tempo se consegue, eu espero!

Derrepente se precisarem de algo podemos conversar. :good: 

Falow e até o Fisl :clap: 


Msn - [email protected]
mail - [email protected]

----------


## Bios

Poxa ...que legal o pessoal se empolgando !!
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Parece que não vamos ficar as moscas ehehehehehe

Valeu aí pessoal ..... pela colaboração .... tem gente bem afim de ajudar .. issu´so mostra o qto o Underlinux é uma grande familia !!!  :Smile:  

Continuem agitando para esse evento !!! 

Vamos fazer na nossa comunidade a mais animada por lá !  :Big Grin:  

E continuem com as colaborações tb ehehehe :clap: :good:

----------


## demiurgo

blz galera!!

tamo viabilizando orcamentos mais em conta pro banner... mas aceitamos mais sugestoes!! Por hora a Ahead (Empresa do 1c3) esta bancando a confeccao dos banners

Se alguem de POA tiver pedestal para banner, avise hehe, vamos precisar d um  :Big Grin: 

recebemos tambem, uma proposta da MIB data para patrocinar os cartoes...

precisamos fazer os orcamentos para a confeccao dos panfletos em format A6 coloridos

estamos procurando ainda o notebook mais em conta para alugar... e se possivel, contamos com doacoes para juntarmos os 200,00 reais necessarios para a locacao do mesmo...

Agradecemos muito a todos os aque estao colaborando com nosso stand... e tenham certeza q iso aumenta ainda mais o emprenho e o entusiasmo da equipe que esta fazendo a organizacao.

Um grande abraco a todos.

Max Angelo

----------


## chicogt

> Postado originalmente por chicogt
> 
> 
> ...aee pessoal do underlinux que ta vindo p/ forum, tbm sou de porto alegre e queria reforçar o q o meu amigo Fido fallow antes, estamos precisando de um pequeno espaço e estamos dispostos a dar um apoio no q for preciso durante o FISL. Não vou estar em lá em tempo integral, mas quase isso!!!
> []'s
> CHICO
> e-mail: [email protected]
> icq: 75801295
>  :good:
> ...



naum sou do ourproject.org mas conheco o fido a muitos anos. 
ele falou em uma "meeting" hj a noite p/ discutir sobre o apoio ao pessoal do UNDERLINUX no FISL.

[]'s

CHICO

PS: Quanto ao notebook, se nao conseguirem um p/ trazer podemos descolar um PC underlinux por aqui !

----------


## demiurgo

blz chico...

conforme conversamos ontem... o pc eh por sua conta  :Big Grin: 

valeu!!!

----------


## chicogt

> blz chico...
> 
> conforme conversamos ontem... o pc eh por sua conta 
> 
> valeu!!!





> Sem problemas!!! :good: 
> algum "recommended system requirement" ???

----------


## demiurgo

isso acho q o 1c3 q eh o pai da crianca... pode t ajudar melhor hehhe

[]'s

----------


## 1c3m4n

Isso agente pode instalar lah na hora pra mostrar pro povo, eu levo os cds  :Wink:

----------


## wagner_quedi

Ai galera, nao sou de poa mas estou aqui fazendo uns cursos que terminam na sexta feira dia 27/05/2005. 
tenho um notebook aqui um P4 2.8, 512MB, CD-RW e DVD, hd 40 (so que ta com alguns probleminhas mas to com o kurumin instalado e o windows xp .. se precisarem pode trocar o kurumim por outra versao qualquer .. desde que nao perca meus dados ehheheheh.

estarei com ele a disposição qualquer coisa entrem em contato até sexta no email [email protected] ou entao pelo msn: [email protected] pois depois de sexta nao tenho mais net heheheheh so lanhouse pra resolver meu problema heheheheh

bom .. fora dinheiro posso ver no que posso ajudar pq to meio apertadinho, ja to aqui a 30 dias gastando feito uma egua e o dinheiro ja ta acabadno heheheheh

to a disposição do pessoal ai .. se quizerem mande email que passo meu tel para contato.

----------


## demiurgo

Ola wagner!!

voce vai ficar para o FISL??

se vc for... poderiamos usar o teu note pra instalar o Under  :Big Grin: 

e fazer as transmissoes  :Big Grin: 

[]'s!

----------

> Ola wagner!!
> 
> voce vai ficar para o FISL??
> 
> se vc for... poderiamos usar o teu note pra instalar o Under 
> 
> e fazer as transmissoes 
> 
> []'s!


sim vou ficar aqui até o dia 5 de junho .. entra em contato comigo dizendo quando vcs chegam aqui para acertarmos os detalhes...

----------


## RoninDarkTemplar

ESTAREI LAH, COM CERTEZA.
Vou ver o que posso fazer para ajudar tambem, tenho andado meio afastado do forum, mas pretendo estar presente no evento e no stand... 

Nao digo que eu vah levar vinho, mas um chimarrao com certeza...

Quanto a equipamentos, tenho um pentium 233MHz, que poderia emprestar se for o caso, com hd de 30 GB, devolvendo depois..hehehe... 

No que eu puder ajudar...contem comigo...

----------


## demiurgo

> ESTAREI LAH, COM CERTEZA.
> Vou ver o que posso fazer para ajudar tambem, tenho andado meio afastado do forum, mas pretendo estar presente no evento e no stand... 
> 
> Nao digo que eu vah levar vinho, mas um chimarrao com certeza...
> 
> Quanto a equipamentos, tenho um pentium 233MHz, que poderia emprestar se for o caso, com hd de 30 GB, devolvendo depois..hehehe... 
> 
> No que eu puder ajudar...contem comigo...


se puder levar o computador seria otimo!!

podemos deixar ele no stand pra galera usar o under e talz  :Big Grin: 

seria mto bom !!!

valeu pelo help!!

----------


## demiurgo

> Postado originalmente por demiurgo
> 
> Ola wagner!!
> 
> voce vai ficar para o FISL??
> 
> se vc for... poderiamos usar o teu note pra instalar o Under 
> 
> e fazer as transmissoes 
> ...


ok, contamos com sua ajuda... entrarei em contato com vc... mas... jah contamos com seu equipamento no stand  :Big Grin: 

valeu pelo help!!!!

[]'s

----------


## RoninDarkTemplar

Eu estava lendo coisas no site do forum, e lah informa que soh deverah entrar computador com a nota fiscal (para os stands, no caso) de qualquer forma o meu PC está a disposição. Mas.....
Eu fiz um contato com a empresa de venda de computadores da qual minha empresa eh parceira (isto eh sempre compramos deles) e pedi a eles que emprestem (nota fiscal de demostracao) dois PCs estilo Semprom da vida, novos com configuração razoável. Não é 100% certo que aceitem, mas acho que vão topar sim. A empresa é a GTK Informática, aqui de Porto Alegre RS, disse a eles que uns *folderzinhos* no stand nao serial problema...
Da minha empresa estou levantando o que temos de brindes promocionais em estoque e vou levar pro stand... (tipo bloquinhos, canetas e outra p...tices)

----------


## RoninDarkTemplar

Uma sugestao minha (que já pode estar decidido a tempos, nesse caso desconsidrem).

-- Para todos podermos contribuir (isto é , todos que puderem passar no stand) , recomento que levem camisetas da Underlinux para podermos adquiri-las na hora (EM CASH EH CLARO, Nada de cheque voador, hehehe).
-- Ter camisas da Underlinux e também CDs gravados com a distribuição para venda.

----------

Opa baum pessoal, eu nao vo pq eh longe D+, mas com toda certeza eu contribuirei .... Ja acertei com o ICE ..... por MP.....


huahuahauhauhauhuahau

----------


## Bios

Oiii Genteee !!!  :Big Grin:  

Olha ...estou aki para agradecer a todo o pessoal que esta literalmente "vestindo a camisa" e dando uma baita força para nossa ida ao FISL !!

Mto Obrigada:

- Ao "Chefo" Scorpion que nos ajudou com doação em grana para planfletos. :clap: 

- Ao Weder da MIB Data (www.mibdata.com.br) que nos forneceu Mil cartões. :clap: 

- Ao Fido e o Chico (http://ourproject.org/) que vão nos dar uma força no stand e ajudar tb com brindes. :clap: 

- Ao 1c3_m4n (Ahead Informática) que vai estar conosco e fez o Banner além de ajudar na organização. :clap: 

- Ao Jim (melhoras para vc Jim) que apesar de alguns contratempos será nosso motorista e hospedaria oficial do evento eheheh e esta nos dando uma força como ajudante geral.. :clap: 

- Seitel, pela ajuda com a camera e recursos wireless. :clap: 

- E a todos que estão se oferecendo para ajudar com o note, brindes, apoio moral ...ehehe entre outros :clap: 

O pessoal que esta oferecendo ajuda agora nos vamos procurar pelo MSN ou MP para conversar melhor e trocar idéias !!

Valeu mesmo pessoal !!!! O Underlinux é uma família que se mostra cada vez mais unida !!! :clap: 

 :Big Grin:  :good:

----------


## RoninDarkTemplar

*** DOIS PCS NOVINHOS PRO STAND DA UNDERLINUX ***
(JAH ESTAO GARANTIDOS.)


Não precisa agradecer ao ronindarktemplar também, mas já consegui (confirmado) dois PCs, zero bala, emprestados durante todo o período do forum, para o nosso stand... 

Fiz contato com uma empresa aqui de Porto Alegre, a GTK Informática, e eles disponibilizaram dois computadores "emprestados" para o stand da Underlinux,
eu mesmo retirarei os PCs na loja e levarei-os para o stand, isso no dia 2 de junho. Para acertar os detalhes que possam faltar, entrem em contato comigo por msn... ou icq...

----------


## Jeff

fala Galera,

Até conseguiria ir, mas o foda :@: que exatamente na quarta começam as minhas provas finais na facu.

Grande Abraço e boa sorte no evento na divugação do portal do Underlinux.

jeff

----------


## jadirorza

Não deixem de lado a ideia de levar camisetas.
Duas já são minhas, tamanho G.
Lembrando também que podia ser deixado um cofrinho prás
doações espontâneas. Infelizmente, meu $ só sai no dia 1°, 
mas no evento poderei colaborar de alguma forma.
Valeu, galera. Até Poá. :good:

----------


## Bios

> *** DOIS PCS NOVINHOS PRO STAND DA UNDERLINUX ***
> Fiz contato com uma empresa aqui de Porto Alegre, a GTK Informática, e eles disponibilizaram dois computadores "emprestados" para o stand da Underlinux,


Oii RoninDarkTemplar !!!

Valeu mesmo pela ajuda !!! Não sabe como ficamos felizes :-)

Alias ...agradecemos tb a todo mundo que está na correria junto com a gente para que tudo de certo lá no FISL !!!

Dia 1 (quarta- feira) no periodo da tarde estaremos chegando com a corda toda ehehe :P 

Vamos nos falando por MSN para acertar detalhes !!

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## demiurgo

pow ronin!!!

valeu pelo help!!!

tamo contando com vc kra!!! vamos fazer do nosso cantinhu... o mais foda d todos!!! hauahuahuah

ae... o lance das camisetas, a gente quer mesmo levar... o problema eh conseguir materia-prima por um preco acessivel...

mas.. vamos tentar levar o maximo q conseguirmos... pelo menos umas 20... dae... se o povo gostar dos novos modelos.. a gente manda rodar mais... nem q seja durante o fisl mesmo!! hahahah

[]'s!!!

----------


## RoninDarkTemplar

> ="demiurgo"]pow ronin!!!
> 
> valeu pelo help!!!
> 
> tamo contando com vc kra!!! vamos fazer do nosso cantinhu... o mais foda d todos!!! hauahuahuah
> 
> ae... o lance das camisetas, a gente quer mesmo levar... o problema eh conseguir materia-prima por um preco acessivel...
> 
> mas.. vamos tentar levar o maximo q conseguirmos... pelo menos umas 20... dae... se o povo gostar dos novos modelos.. a gente manda rodar mais... nem q seja durante o fisl mesmo!! hahahah
> ...


Guardem umas duas (M) pra mim... dia 01, as 17 horas e 30 minutos estarei chegando lah, com os dois PCs, no porta-malas (nota fiscal de demostração)... Depois, no final do forum, (é só registrar queixa de roubo e levar os PCs pra casa de algum conhecido, *** kkkkkkk ***) brincadeira!.. depois eu mesmo me encarrego de levar de volta para a GTK.

----------


## Jim

Daew pessoal!!

Nosso stander vai ser porrada! Graças a contribuição de todos estamos conseguindo montar uma estrutura legal... equem ganha com isso? todos!  :Smile:  

Quem ainda nao colaborou, ainda dá tempo hein... estamos aceitando todo tipo de doação, e priorizando as financeiras para fazer camisetas e divulgação!

vlw...

Obs.: Grato Bios, já estou melhorando sim :good:

----------


## budairc

Bahhh.. queria ajudar tmb.. mas nao tenho notebook.. vou de mochila.. e to saindo hoje.. se tiver alguma coisa q posso fazer..  :Wink: 

To Saindo Hoje de Meio Dia..
Let's Go!

Valeu galera
:clap:

----------


## 1c3m4n

daki a 3h to indo pra POA tb :P

----------


## jadirorza

Ô, Jim. Bota ae uma conta de banco. A galera que for, faz o depósito antes e pega a camiseta lá.
Se não for, já fez a doação.

----------


## Bios

> Ô, Jim. Bota ae uma conta de banco. A galera que for, faz o depósito antes e pega a camiseta lá.
> Se não for, já fez a doação.


Não temos certeza de quantas camisetas vamos conseguir levar ....
Vamos levar tb camisetas para girls ... com estampas diferentes das que vcs conhecem ..  :Big Grin:  

Tb vamos levar adesivos  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Melhor deixar para comprar lá ...  :Wink:  

Mas se alguém for afim de uma doação expontanea ..entra em contato com o Demiurgo ou o 1c3_m4n por MP  :Big Grin:

----------


## demiurgo

> Ô, Jim. Bota ae uma conta de banco. A galera que for, faz o depósito antes e pega a camiseta lá.
> Se não for, já fez a doação.


estamos fazendo algumas camisetas aque... e quem puder colaborar para a confeccao... e quiser comprar... pode fazer a doacao sim

pra pegar a conta, entre em contato comigo por MP...

hj, no final do dia, vou ter um valor exato de quanto vai sair cada camiseta... conseguimos novos fornecedores... e o preco vai estar bem em conta...

[]'s

----------


## jadirorza

Ae, kd a galera do Under? Té meio dia, naum tinha ninguem no FISL.
Hoje, chequei aqui e só tem o banner...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

HAHAHA no lembraram de tirar o banner nao ??? vao acabar roubando ele do jeito que tem ladroes por ai.. AUHAHUhUA

----------

